# New loom at AKB



## Moon Loomer

An AKB with end pegs! Adjustable to. AKB all in one knitting board. Take a look at http://www.knittingboard.com Moon Loomer


----------



## lvsroses

this is awesome!


----------



## Jackie2

Hmmm... it looks like a larger version of the adjustable sock loom. Love the concept, but unfortunately I don't care much for those pins on the sock loom so for now this loom isn't something I would invest in. Maybe after I use the sock loom more and get used to the pins I will feel differently.


----------



## HandyFamily

It looks lovely. But the price stressed me a little...


----------



## BeezNeez

I really like the groove in the pegs on that loom. It looks more user friendly than the metal pegs. I wonder how durable they are. Has anyone purchased this loom yet?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi Beez Neez, Handy Family, and everyone, 

I am sending for mine today. Then I will find how the ergonomics fit me. Maybe there will be accessories! Curved and straight sliders, with two through say twelve pegs. Wow an adjustable afghan loom. If I keep dreaming this board will be able to do a quarter mile in 8 sec. and lead any 500 miler start to finish! Oh it will get 35 mpg to. 
Yesterday I picked up the new looming book by Ilesa Philips. Going to try those baby booties while I am waiting for that new AKB. Moon Loomer


----------



## Jackie2

The pegs look exactly like the sock loom. They take some getting used to. The groove isn't deep and it is actually harder to get a hold of the yarn than just reaching behind the smaller metal pins. Please let us know how you like it. I am a huge AKB fan, but I think I will try a KISS loom before I buy this new AKB.

BTW, on my sock loom with those pegs when you have the hook in the groove and you push down to the bottom you will find your yarn still hasn't 'caught'. If you just kind of push until it pops out of the groove it will catch the yarn as it pops off the peg. It works but having to do that is kind of a PITA. Also, e wrapping tho finer gauge pegs is incredibly tedious, so using it to knit single sided fabric, or like you would an e wrap on a round loom is not going to be easy. If you do the knit stitch or purl stitch it will probably be fine if you can come to grips with the shallow groove on the pegs.


----------



## BeezNeez

Good info to know. Thanks!


----------



## Jackie2

I looked at the pegs/pins in my sock loom a bit more this evening, worked a few rounds of the sock I started weeks ago. I noticed something... I was not having as much trouble picking up the loop as was previously. Obviously nothing changed on the loom, so I took a look at the hook I was using. Bingo! I was actually using the hook that came with the sock loom. It is a bit shorter, but more importantly the tip is smaller and sharper. This has to be why it was easier for it to slide in the grooves right down behind the yarn.

So, I was wrong. I judged too quickly and I wanted to say something in case I possibly influenced someone's decision (doubt it!!) of whether to buy or not. Still not sure if I will, but at least I can say I am more likely to knowing that the hook made a huge difference in picking up the yarn loop.



Jackie2 said:


> The pegs look exactly like the sock loom. They take some getting used to. The groove isn't deep and it is actually harder to get a hold of the yarn than just reaching behind the smaller metal pins. Please let us know how you like it. I am a huge AKB fan, but I think I will try a KISS loom before I buy this new AKB.
> 
> BTW, on my sock loom with those pegs when you have the hook in the groove and you push down to the bottom you will find your yarn still hasn't 'caught'. If you just kind of push until it pops out of the groove it will catch the yarn as it pops off the peg. It works but having to do that is kind of a PITA. Also, e wrapping tho finer gauge pegs is incredibly tedious, so using it to knit single sided fabric, or like you would an e wrap on a round loom is not going to be easy. If you do the knit stitch or purl stitch it will probably be fine if you can come to grips with the shallow groove on the pegs.


----------



## Moon Loomer

The sock loom has metal pegs with a top that looks like a small disk set on edge on top of the peg. The new loom has white nylon grooved pegs, and a top that is shaped differently. I like the metal pegs and the scoop'n groves of the original AKB. Maybe sliders for the original AKB? Just stumbled on 3 balls 85% wool and 15% alpaca, 300 grams, and 300+ yards should I save it for that new loom?? Can't wait. Moon Loomer


----------



## Jackie2

Moon Loomer said:


> The sock loom has metal pegs with a top that looks like a small disk set on edge on top of the peg. The new loom has white nylon grooved pegs, and a top that is shaped differently. I like the metal pegs and the scoop'n groves of the original AKB. Maybe sliders for the original AKB? Just stumbled on 3 balls 85% wool and 15% alpaca, 300 grams, and 300+ yards should I save it for that new loom?? Can't wait. Moon Loomer


Oh you're right they are not made of metal! I though the white look was just the reflection of the lights but upon closer inspection it is plastic looking instead of metal. And although the pegs look a smidge wider, they are still the same shape as the sock loom pegs. I like the metal pins and scoop too. I may go ahead and order the 38" board just in case they start making all their looms the same as this new all in one loom.


----------



## TerryKnits

Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!


----------



## Jackie2

TerryKnits said:


> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!


You should always have a back-up, just in case... :-D


----------



## TerryKnits

Jackie2 said:


> TerryKnits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!
> 
> 
> 
> You should always have a back-up, just in case... :-D
Click to expand...

Jackie2, I just love the way you think!


----------



## krankymax

I just recently bought the sock loom, then took it to my daughter, who just loves it. So i had to go to Hobby Lobby to get one for 40% off. So check there first to see if they have it in stock. You can get it for 40% off from the coupon on their web site. I thought i saw one Tuesday when we were there looking for sock yarn. I finally found something my daughter could understand, knitting. LOL I tried getting her into crochet, but doesn't seem to understand the concept. I on the other hand, have a hard time understanding knitting. Well, i should of known we were opposites. lol

Does any one have any infant patterns for sock looms?


----------



## Moon Loomer

krankymax said:


> I just recently bought the sock loom, then took it to my daughter, who just loves it. So i had to go to Hobby Lobby to get one for 40% off. So check there first to see if they have it in stock. You can get it for 40% off from the coupon on their web site. I thought i saw one Tuesday when we were there looking for sock yarn. I finally found something my daughter could understand, knitting. LOL I tried getting her into crochet, but doesn't seem to understand the concept. I on the other hand, have a hard time understanding knitting. Well, i should of known we were opposites. lol
> 
> Does any one have any infant patterns for sock looms?


Isela Phelps new (2011) book, "Loom Knitting Scarves, Hats, Bags, & More", has a baby section. AKB has a book about their Sock Loom, check out the foot measuring instructions, practice, and apply and soon you will be adapting any sock loom pattern to your loom. Lion Brand .com has a loom pattern section, infants, I am not sure. Kathy Norris http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com , she has 3 books on loom knitting, one had a baby sock/booty pattern. I knit up a pair with a pretty yellow yarn that the little lady 
quietly admired. A bit of conversation and tea, punctuated by an unhappy cry. There she was holding the yarn and wondering where her socks had gone. The next pair had the yarn ends fabric glued. No fun there. Soon I was wearing the twist out of the yarn she was handing back to me trying to knit a puzzle she could not undo. Wishing your daughter well with the sock loom. Oh try http://www.loomknitting.com they are good. Moon Loomer


----------



## krankymax

Thank you Moon Loomer. I ordered the one for Loom Knitting Socks. Since i am a beginner, thought it would be better. I also ordered Beginners Guide to Knooking. I will see which one works better for me. My daughter seems to like doing things on the sock loom. I hope it makes her relaxed. The job she has is very stressful.


----------



## Jackie2

Moon Loomer did you get your new loom from AKB yet?? I'm curious to know how you like it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Jackie2 said:


> Moon Loomer did you get your new loom from AKB yet?? I'm curious to know how you like it.


Not Yet! Just found 5 balls of Honeyspun, 5189 Browns. Now who can tell me: (1 What store sold it? (2 Who was the manufacture? (3 What is the trademarked item Honeyspun is made of? Who made it? (4 The label says: "Always _______ ____" (two words). The answers tomorrow after 5 PM. Okay? Start digging into your older stash. I think that this is an older yarn, although all companys are still going strong. Have fun. Moon Loomer


----------



## kathiebee

Jackie2 said:


> I looked at the pegs/pins in my sock loom a bit more this evening, worked a few rounds of the sock I started weeks ago. I noticed something... I was not having as much trouble picking up the loop as was previously. Obviously nothing changed on the loom, so I took a look at the hook I was using. Bingo! I was actually using the hook that came with the sock loom. It is a bit shorter, but more importantly the tip is smaller and sharper. This has to be why it was easier for it to slide in the grooves right down behind the yarn.
> 
> So, I was wrong. I judged too quickly and I wanted to say something in case I possibly influenced someone's decision (doubt it!!) of whether to buy or not. Still not sure if I will, but at least I can say I am more likely to knowing that the hook made a huge difference in picking up the yarn loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pegs look exactly like the sock loom. They take some getting used to. The groove isn't deep and it is actually harder to get a hold of the yarn than just reaching behind the smaller metal pins. Please let us know how you like it. I am a huge AKB fan, but I think I will try a KISS loom before I buy this new AKB.
> 
> BTW, on my sock loom with those pegs when you have the hook in the groove and you push down to the bottom you will find your yarn still hasn't 'caught'. If you just kind of push until it pops out of the groove it will catch the yarn as it pops off the peg. It works but having to do that is kind of a PITA. Also, e wrapping tho finer gauge pegs is incredibly tedious, so using it to knit single sided fabric, or like you would an e wrap on a round loom is not going to be easy. If you do the knit stitch or purl stitch it will probably be fine if you can come to grips with the shallow groove on the pegs.
Click to expand...

I bought the adjustable sock loom first(haven't made anything on it yet. Then bought the Knifty Knitter's and found I was using my hook from the sock loom instead of the ones that came with the KK. The KK hooks are rough on the inside and catch on the yarn, the sock hook is smooth and works better for me.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

TerryKnits said:


> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!


How is that working for u,, i have read that the peg dont stay in.. im on the fence whether to purchase the martha stewart one or this one Thanks


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

TerryKnits said:


> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!


lol mabe because u deserve it??? works for me !!


----------



## TerryKnits

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> TerryKnits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!
> 
> 
> 
> How is that working for u,, i have read that the peg dont stay in.. im on the fence whether to purchase the martha stewart one or this one Thanks
Click to expand...

hoodedmaiden60, I haven't made anything heavy-duty on it yet, so I haven't experienced the pegs falling out. As a matter of fact, sometimes I have a tough time trying to get the pegs out when I want to put it away. I have a touch of arthritis in my hands, though.

The Martha Stewart set is well-made, and like any other item, it has its good points and bad points. What I think are good points: I love that you can make many different configurations, it has two different gauges (smaller pegs go in every hole, larger pegs go in every other hole), and you can weave with it if you want. What I think are bad points: I hate the packaging it comes in. It is a flimsy thin plastic box which falls apart. While it's great that the set comes with all those parts and pegs, it takes a little time to figure out which base parts you need for the configuration you want and to put all those pegs in. I don't have much patience these days, and I usually want to just pick up a loom and start right away. (I bet you can guess I'm also one of those knitters who hates to swatch! LOL!)

So that's my opinion on the set. Other's may disagree with me, so you may want to get different views about it.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

TerryKnits said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TerryKnits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!
> 
> 
> 
> How is that working for u,, i have read that the peg dont stay in.. im on the fence whether to purchase the martha stewart one or this one Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hoodedmaiden60, I haven't made anything heavy-duty on it yet, so I haven't experienced the pegs falling out. As a matter of fact, sometimes I have a tough time trying to get the pegs out when I want to put it away. I have a touch of arthritis in my hands, though.
> 
> The Martha Stewart set is well-made, and like any other item, it has its good points and bad points. What I think are good points: I love that you can make many different configurations, it has two different gauges (smaller pegs go in every hole, larger pegs go in every other hole), and you can weave with it if you want. What I think are bad points: I hate the packaging it comes in. It is a flimsy thin plastic box which falls apart. While it's great that the set comes with all those parts and pegs, it takes a little time to figure out which base parts you need for the configuration you want and to put all those pegs in. I don't have much patience these days, and I usually want to just pick up a loom and start right away. (I bet you can guess I'm also one of those knitters who hates to swatch! LOL!)
> 
> So that's my opinion on the set. Other's may disagree with me, so you may want to get different views about it.
Click to expand...

LOL exactly!! I dont have much patience either these days ...thats why i thought the loom would help me make the afghans quicker than knitting.. wich would take me a longggggggggg time cuz im a slow knitter So i guess i;ll wait for a coupon and try the martha stewart one I like the fact u can weave with it too ... Thank u for ur input!!!


----------



## scotchbroad

I bought the 38'' Afgan loom from that site, I am waiting on it coming in the mail.
Joyce.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

scotchbroad said:


> I bought the 38'' Afgan loom from that site, I am waiting on it coming in the mail.
> Joyce.


let us know how it works for u !!


----------



## Moon Loomer

scotchbroad said:


> I bought the 38'' Afgan loom from that site, I am waiting on it coming in the mail.
> Joyce.


I my 38" loom. Even if my arthritis requests that the bind offs be done in shifts. Moon Loomer PS: The is not here yet and looking.


----------



## Aunt Nay

You can work on more projects at the same time, think scarf and matching hat. 



TerryKnits said:


> Oooh! I saw this and I really want it. The problem is, I already have the Martha Stewart set and it's the same gauge (3/8"). I'm trying to justify to myself why I should buy it. I hate these dilemmas!


----------



## lvsroses

I can't wait to hear the review you give. I am thinking of getting that one or an infinity loom..something that can make blankets for the bed.


----------



## dragonfliee

I had to have this loom when it came out. I tried to make myself wait but could not. I have used my MS looms at this 3/8 gauge. I like the gauge but do not like the MS looms for large projects. I bought the AKB ANO loom and I am totally loving it. I have all of their other knitting boards and two of the sock looms.I like the sock looms and can make two socks at a time. The new ANO has replaced the 18 inch knitting board. I am glad I already have the knitting board and wont have to use the ANO as a board. I am thinking I will always have a project on it, that is how much I like it. I really like tha gauge. I hope they will be making other gauges. I have DA Looms wondersock in fine gauge and the DA Looms wondersock II in extra fine gauge. I have one of the Kiss Looms in a beginner small size and have not been able to wrap my brain around thier system yet.


----------



## Moon Loomer

dragonfliee said:


> I had to have this loom when it came out. I tried to make myself wait but could not. I have used my MS looms at this 3/8 gauge. I like the gauge but do not like the MS looms for large projects. I bought the AKB ANO loom and I am totally loving it. I have all of their other knitting boards and two of the sock looms.I like the sock looms and can make two socks at a time. The new ANO has replaced the 18 inch knitting board. I am glad I already have the knitting board and wont have to use the ANO as a board. I am thinking I will always have a project on it, that is how much I like it. I really like tha gauge. I hope they will be making other gauges. I have DA Looms wondersock in fine gauge and the DA Looms wondersock II in extra fine gauge. I have one of the Kiss Looms in a beginner small size and have not been able to wrap my brain around thier system yet.


Wow lucky you! I just received confirmation that my order has gotten there. I have been searching every where thinking I miss placed the envelope. So still waiting. Moon Loomer


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Sooo is my understanding that u can use the All in One Board u can mae a weaveing tool just like the MS loom? Thank u soo much for ur patience ladies and gents u rock !!

Susie


----------



## trakim

Just an add on. I have both the MS loom set and the original AKB 28" loom. I went to Wal-mart and found a generic hook. A heavier metal hook with a wood handle. Very inexpensive. It works well on both looms. trakim


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

wow thats awesome.. im gonna have to look at there site to see what i can add on..any suggestions ?? I have the 28" one too


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I would love one Of the All in one loom,Just sent an e mail to see if I can buy one in the Uk,the advert says QVC maye not yet,


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I would love one Of the All in one loom,Just sent an e mail to see if I can buy one in the Uk,the advert says QVC maye not yet,


----------



## Kittin72

Thanks Moom Loomer, I was on that sight this morning. Thought about buying it but since I'm a newbie I had better wait until I'm comfortable with the round ones first.


----------



## Moon Loomer

My all in one loom is on the way. Moon loomer


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I have just ordered one It cost £58 with shipping,After read about the Martha Stewart Loom I thought I had acted to quickly,But see the are both the same quage Fell better now.


----------



## gusdizzy

Good to know about the gauge similarities  as I now have the All-n-One as well as my son having the Martha Stewart loom. He wants to knit socks and I did read somewhere about a sock along using the All-n-One.


----------



## Moon Loomer

It is here! My new All in one board. I have a few skeins of Plymouth, some alpacas, and ???, in my stash. Going to do some digging and testing. Got to try a beret, soft top chemo hat, and a domed hat-cap and-and. Moon Loomer


----------



## Jackie2

Very exciting!! Please let us know how you like it.


----------

